# Looking for a 24" dj bike



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

So i went to rays mtb on sunday, and rode my cousins specialized p.street the whole time. it has 24" wheels, and i could do stuff on it that i wouldnt dream of with 26" wheels. since they dont make it anymore and he wont sell it, and i cant find any on ebay, what are some other 24" cromo dj bikes with similar geometry, and a suspension fork?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I actually have a complete P-Street I'd consider selling. PM me.

*
Union Street "Molly Maguire" 24*









*Tonic Fabrications "Fall Guy" 24*










*NS "Suburban" 24*









*Superco "Satellite" 24*









*Blackmarket Contraband 24*


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

dmr transiton 24


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, those are some sick bikes. Honestly though until i get better at dirt jumping, im looking for something not quite so expensive...I'm in high school still so i can only work part time for now which sucks!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

NS Capital


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

I bought a Mirraco 20Forty a few weeks back. It's got a rigid fork, but the bike is CHEAP. I can't wait to give it some use on dirt.


----------



## RobUrb (Oct 23, 2008)

that new Black Market is going to be sick. avail late spring i hear. 

if you want something for around $400/$500 check out the Identiti P45. i think there are few still on ebay.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Also was it chainreaction? that was selling the P45 for super cheap... that or beyond bikes i do believe.

Destin - I would suggest trying to get a job at your local LBS assembling bikes, etc afterschool. You'll get to know your way around bikes, and after working there for a bit, get a nice discount as well. Thats what I did when I was 15 and thought I was interested in bikes. Now 17 and a senior in HS, I wrench there, and build my own frames in the free-time. I prefer fixing bikes to flipping burgers anyday


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

I seen this......THIS

I have no idea what size I would need. I am 5'6".


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm selling my Identiti Dr. Jekyll ADS frame.

PM me know if you're interested.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

NS capitals are sick

im selling mine. it only weighs 24 pounds.


----------



## Street Rider (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah I would highly recommend NS Suburban 24" Or NS Capital.

Here is my brothers NS Sub24 (I just sold mine and will be getting an 09 NS Capital)

Brothers Bike:









New Capital 2 frame:








www.ribbed.com.au


----------

